# Why Leftists Always Win



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish I could make this required veiwing for everyone on the forum, but instead I just highly reccommend it because it's spot on.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think this guy really makes some good points. I listen to him a lot, I don't always agree with him, but he always argues powerfully from a logical base.

This was a good one. "Stop squabbling with each other over inconsequential bullshite and stop the left from separating you."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Left "owns" the schools

Our Children are in the schools

Change that and we have a chance


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Or we could .....just take the bastards out!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The liberals stick together, conservatives don't. Look no further than Washington D.C. to see that, add to that the liberals have control of the education system, and almost all of major media, and well... Is it too late to turn things around? Probably.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

While this has been the case the past 30 years plus, things have changed and the pendulum has swung away from socialism and restriction of rights. Citizens got a very large crap burger under Obama and do not like the taste that it left. If Trump and the GOP congress can have some success and Trump continues to challenge the left and PC culture/Identity politics, Conservative have a real chance of staying in majority power nationally for a decade or more. That will allow for some real and lasting change.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> While this has been the case the past 30 years plus, things have changed and the pendulum has swung away from socialism and restriction of rights. Citizens got a very large crap burger under Obama and do not like the taste that it left. If Trump and the GOP congress can have some success and Trump continues to challenge the left and PC culture/Identity politics, Conservative have a real chance of staying in majority power nationally for a decade or more. That will allow for some real and lasting change.


Do you not remember the the genuine enthusiasm among the hordes of people that backed Bernie Sanders?

The left is patient. They keep inching towards their goals.

The right?

Well, the right says "Well, 3 months in and he hasn't built a wall yet so he's a piece of shit...I told you so...he's a liar"

So...the right continues to tear down within while the left keeps inching towards their goals.

The pendulum has not swung the other way...not in the least.

Some people woke up and voted but...that may not happen again.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I do agree there were enough of "us" to put Trump in the WH, but look at what transpired while that was going on. There were many republicans who would have preferred Hillary in the WH than to see Trump win, unbelievable but true. Look at what the Bush family did, look at Mitt Romney, that jackass Krich from Ohio for examples. 
By a far majority, the liberals stick together, while a lot of people claiming to be conservatives it's every man/woman for themselves, that has got to change for us to have a chance. 
Look at how much more that could be done if ALL republicans in DC would stand together with Trump, never gonna happen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Do you not remember the the genuine enthusiasm among the hordes of people that backed Bernie Sanders?
> 
> The left is patient. They keep inching towards their goals.
> 
> ...


Conservatives have been on a 7 year winning streak, not just the 2016 POTUS election. The right has gained a 1,000+ state and national seats in that time. 39 state governors are Conservative with 2/3rds of state legislatures are conservative as well. It is going to continue with some success as I indicated. As far as Bernie supporters go, you will see some defect to vote for Trump come 2020. Bernie supports are big supporters in fair trade, as Trump is and millenials are a large supporter of the 2nd amendment as well. Millennial Voters Offer Greatest Opposition to 'Assault Weapons' Ban Regardless what the left tells you, millennials are also gravitating more toward traditional values such as women having babies and putting family first with more frequency.
I think that too many folks still fall for the media and lefty lies. They are a coastal party, a minority party that will not gain in power nationally unless and until they boot socialism and back issues that a majority of Americans want. What you see on the mainstream media is typically the opposite of the truth.
Watch and see my young friend.....:tango_face_wink: For instance, watch MN turn total Red again in 2018 when a conservative Governor is elected....
Again do not forget that it is 26-8 Dem vs GOP senate seats up for re-election in 2018 with 15 of the 26 dem seats in states that Trump won with 4 GOP seats being in states that Clinton won. Expect the GOP to gain seats in the Senate and likely in the House as well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Many of the so called conservatives are nothing other than RINOs. I have to hold my nose and pull thier lever when I compare them to other candidates. The other choice is to throw away my vote on someone that has no chance which still helps the Communist/Socialist/Progressive/Liberal Democrats. Republicans are squandering their opportunity with in fighting and supporting democrats over Trump.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Many of the so called conservatives are nothing other than RINOs. I have to hold my nose and pull thier lever when I compare them to other candidates. The other choice is to throw away my vote on someone that has no chance which still helps the Communist/Socialist/Progressive/Liberal Democrats. Republicans are squandering their opportunity with in fighting and supporting democrats over Trump.


And that is why some rinos are retiring (see Jeff Flake) as they know that they will not get re-elected and would get primaried by a real conservative. The recent ACA legislation vote and the soon to happen tax plan vote are exposing rinos as well that will get the boot. The present is shaping the future and that is a more conservative populist party in power.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

But a Republican takeover will be tempered by the fact that Americans historically like an almost even party split in Congress, with the majority changing hands practically every election cycle.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Left "owns" the schools
> 
> Our Children are in the schools
> 
> Change that and we have a chance


Right, public schools and also universities. And let's not forget Hollywood.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Watch 99.98% of everything out of New York and Hollywood, and you get Conservatives are uneducated, racist. If you are a conservative then you are the butt of all jokes, you are simple minded, you are hate filled white supremacist, you are the lowest of the low. If you are liberal, you are cool, you are educated, smart, and just a all around great person.
Maybe we are smart enough to see all this as propaganda by the liberal owned media outlets, but what about the young, and the non informed? Conservatives=bad, Liberals=good, which are these people going to choose? And when the young become the voting majority, then what? 
I'd love to be wrong, but the Liberal propaganda seem to have all the chips in this game.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The largest political group are the independents, followed by conservatives with liberal bringing up the rear. From what I read last year the break down is something like 42% Independent, 33% Conservative and 25% liberal. I believe this to be accurate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> The largest political group are the independents, followed by conservatives with liberal bringing up the rear. From what I read last year the break down is something like 42% Independent, 33% Conservative and 25% liberal. I believe this to be accurate.


Yes RedLion,

I believe the stats that you quoted to be a realistic depiction of "How People Define Themselves". But sadly, most people are delusional in their view of themselves. Many people who I have encountered who portray themselves as "Conservatives" are Fraudulent and do not have a true conservative bone in their body... and they consistently vote for the same type of Fraudulent Politician". Hence, the mess that we find ourselves in.

This, ladies and gentlemen...

(All at once please!...)

I shit you not.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Left "owns" the schools
> 
> Our Children are in the schools
> 
> Change that and we have a chance


we home school...

I was talking to a teacher one time and she said "Well by the 3rd grade we try to have all the kids at the same level"

What THE!!!! my now 8 year old was 5 he heard ode to joy and walked over to the piano and within 5 minutes was playing it... at 8 the music group at church asks us if they can JAM with him after church for a few minutes

he composes his own music and performs it in public, last year while they wife went blue berry picking he went but played guitar and made some nice pocket change

if he was going to a PUBLIC school he would be way behind and frustrated and most likely in trouble.. he is way ahead of the curve on math and english


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> The liberals stick together, conservatives don't. Look no further than Washington D.C. to see that, add to that the liberals have control of the education system, and almost all of major media, and well... Is it too late to turn things around? Probably.


Conservatives stick together. Republicans do not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have to say I agree with just about everything he says in the video. I believe our number one tool in fighting the Left is exposing them for what they are. If you get enough people to understand what a danger they are we'd have the numbers on our side. If 10% of the population is liberal/Marxists and 90% is conservative or, at least, sides with conservatism there shouldn't be a problem. But when it's split 50/50 we have a problem. Because their 50 can easily become 60, 70, 80. And they will lie, cheat and steal to do it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Conservatives have been on a 7 year winning streak, not just the 2016 POTUS election. The right has gained a 1,000+ state and national seats in that time. 39 state governors are Conservative with 2/3rds of state legislatures are conservative as well. It is going to continue with some success as I indicated. As far as Bernie supporters go, you will see some defect to vote for Trump come 2020. Bernie supports are big supporters in fair trade, as Trump is and millenials are a large supporter of the 2nd amendment as well. Millennial Voters Offer Greatest Opposition to 'Assault Weapons' Ban Regardless what the left tells you, millennials are also gravitating more toward traditional values such as women having babies and putting family first with more frequency.
> I think that too many folks still fall for the media and lefty lies. They are a coastal party, a minority party that will not gain in power nationally unless and until they boot socialism and back issues that a majority of Americans want. What you see on the mainstream media is typically the opposite of the truth.
> Watch and see my young friend.....:tango_face_wink: For instance, watch MN turn total Red again in 2018 when a conservative Governor is elected....
> Again do not forget that it is 26-8 Dem vs GOP senate seats up for re-election in 2018 with 15 of the 26 dem seats in states that Trump won with 4 GOP seats being in states that Clinton won. Expect the GOP to gain seats in the Senate and likely in the House as well.


Gee, it would seem as though that the earlier *opinions* of the left "owning the schools" is not congruent with the *facts* you listed above. When will the GOP be held responsible for anything?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

OSC said:


> Gee, it would seem as though that the earlier *opinions* of the left "owning the schools" is not congruent with the *facts* you listed above. When will the GOP be held responsible for anything?


Where have you been hiding the past decade +?. The GOP is blamed for everything. From killing kids and old people to global man-made climate change, etc....Difference is that many folks are tired of the left's identity politics and PC culture of hate. They are commies with nothing the most Americans want. It is really that simple.
As far as schools go, it depends on the school. I live in MN, a purple state. The schools my Daughters attend actually teach facts, including correct history of the nation.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Where have you been hiding the past decade +?. The GOP is blamed for everything. From killing kids and old people to global man-made climate change, etc....Difference is that many folks are tired of the left's identity politics and PC culture of hate. They are commies with nothing the most Americans want. It is really that simple.
> As far as schools go, it depends on the school. I live in MN, a purple state. The schools my Daughters attend actually teach facts, including correct history of the nation.


Thanks for the laugh&#8230;

There seems to be a contest here on how many different things a liberal can be blamed for.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

OSC said:


> Thanks for the laugh&#8230;
> 
> There seems to be a contest here on how many different things a liberal can be blamed for.


You are welcome commie troll.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OSC said:


> Gee, it would seem as though that the earlier *opinions* of the left "owning the schools" is not congruent with the *facts* you listed above. When will the GOP be held responsible for anything?


Orrrrrrrr....the Millennial's could be watching the Liberal/Marxists implode and think their indoctrination must be wrong.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> The liberals stick together, conservatives don't. Look no further than Washington D.C. to see that, add to that the liberals have control of the education system, and almost all of major media, and well... Is it too late to turn things around? Probably.


The liberals can be divided. You can see it in the antifa bs
that recently came up. When they got all blacked up and 
violent the main stream left (media) abandoned them. And
they took a cue from it and have stood down. Nov. 4 was a 
bluff and joke. They get that going all hostile separates them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

OSC said:


> Thanks for the laugh&#8230;
> 
> There seems to be a contest here on how many different things a liberal can be blamed for.


I'll keep the list to just one thing...

*Most of the moral decline of society.*


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> You are welcome commie troll.


We're reduced to name calling? I'm rubber, you're glue, everything you say bounces off me and sticks to you. :vs_wave:


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Stockton said:


> The liberals can be divided. You can see it in the antifa bs
> that recently came up. When they got all blacked up and
> violent the main stream left (media) abandoned them. And
> they took a cue from it and have stood down. Nov. 4 was a
> bluff and joke. They get that going all hostile separates them.


Hell, the 2016 election was liberal vs. liberal in a variety of states.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

OSC said:


> We're reduced to name calling? I'm rubber, you're glue, everything you say bounces off me and sticks to you. :vs_wave:


No name calling, but fact calling.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

The Libs have a simple, effective way to acquire and maintain power:

1) Promise to deliver stuff you never can deliver.
2) Blame Conservatives when your whack-job idea doesn't work.
3) Convince 'Sheeple' not to elect Conservatives:
3a) Conservatives don't want you to be happy and healthy
3b) " don't like you.
3c) " are just plain EVIL. 
4) Shape / Control the media so supporting Conservative ideas means you are a bad person as well. 
5) Now, even if you are the dumbest, most morally vapid box of manure on the planet, people will have to vote for your worthless Lib butt. 
5a) It is always easier (socially acceptable) to vote for an idiot that 'means well' than the "Evil" candidate. 

Note that in the above formula, facts have no place. Simply believing in a 'good idea' is enough. Being 'against Evil' is adequate. Open, honest debate is counterproductive.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Which cities are the biggest crap holes??? now which of them have been run by democrats for years and years

interesting fact... under Reagan and his trickle down.... federal revenue increased!!!!(yes I know the 1st Q rev was down but after that it was up up up.... although to hear it the dems would have you think that the feds lost all this money... they did not


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow.

The docs, the ivory tower, card-carrying liberals I know all say the same things about the conservative media and the great conservative conspiracy!

I need popcorn!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Wow.
> 
> The docs, the ivory tower, card-carrying liberals I know all say the same things about the conservative media and the great conservative conspiracy!
> 
> I need popcorn!


Look at it from a long term point of view. Which side has gained more ground?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Wow.
> 
> The docs, the ivory tower, card-carrying liberals I know all say the same things about the conservative media and the great conservative conspiracy!
> 
> I need popcorn!


*'If Fascism Ever Comes to America, It Will Come in the Name of Liberalism'

Ronald Reagan, 1975*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why have the socialists been winning and the conservatives been losing? I think it is pretty simple.

The conservative side has allowed itself to be entangled in emotional arguments for many decades. It started when the socialist progressives asserted that they wanted to be heard. We heard them. We should have just told them that their issues violate the laws of nature and nature' God and therefore the constitution and demanded that the politicians stood by that point. We didn't do that. We allowed the politicians to support the death of our constitutional form of government.
When the socialists moved into our education systems, we should have weeded them out of the systems as they were teaching concepts that ran against our way of life, but we didn't. We allowed them to corrupt our nation's youth.
Rather than being scholarly in our free time when not working or socializing with our friends and family, we allowed the newly created television to become our new teacher of all things cultural and moral. Rather than making it our new alter of worship, we could have thrown it beside the road, but we didn't. We've allowed the socialists of HellyWeird to infect our minds.

Why the Left always wins.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> *'If Fascism Ever Comes to America, It Will Come in the Name of Liberalism'
> 
> Ronald Reagan, 1975*


This was known prior to Reagan's statement. Our government has known for many years. 45 declared goals of communism.....

For example.....


> 15. Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.


...and.....


> 17. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


.....and....


> 20. Infiltrate the press. Get control of book-review assignments, editorial writing, policy-making positions. 21. Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.


.

Exactly what has been going on in our nation for some time.

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> This Exactly what has been going on in our nation for some time.


What bothers me about this is all the extra work. Did you guys ever think of that?

While there are millions of supporters, there are probably only tens of thousands of real leaders. _On our own time and with no pay_ we'll have to track them down and eliminate them one by one. My wife complains I have too many hobbies now.

Then there's the upkeep. Linotype for casting. Cleaning tools, patches and lubricants. Sharpening supplies. Night vision goggles.

Ya' know, it all looks so noble in the history books. You had the Framers against the Tories and the British Regulars. We had to sign Letters of Marque to utilize the pirates and even sink lower to get the French over here. How much do you think it's going to cost to rent out an entire outlaw motorcycle club to silence a fake news liberal TV station?

Then after we win, what are we going to do with thousands of studio luxury limousines and who knows how many green electric miniature cars? Who's going dig that sink hole to bury this crap?

Look it took us over ten years to find out that one libtard (Al Franken) likes to pinch fannies. He has no weapons, no army, no treaties with Moscow and it still took us a decade.

I think it would simpler to break all their selfie sticks, smash their phones and cascade them with Hillary Clinton porn. For them, suicide will be the only way out...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why have the socialists been winning and the conservatives been losing? I think it is pretty simple.
> 
> The conservative side has allowed itself to be entangled in emotional arguments for many decades. It started when the socialist progressives asserted that they wanted to be heard. We heard them. We should have just told them that their issues violate the laws of nature and nature' God and therefore the constitution and demanded that the politicians stood by that point. We didn't do that. We allowed the politicians to support the death of our constitutional form of government.
> When the socialists moved into our education systems, we should have weeded them out of the systems as they were teaching concepts that ran against our way of life, but we didn't. We allowed them to corrupt our nation's youth.
> ...


The Left is filled with legions of filthy bastards, that will cut your throat in any political debate: meanwhile the Right is filled with punks who want to be gentlemen. 
Now, I ask ya, who is going to win that fight? The filthy bastards, that's who. The Right does not even have enough sense to defend itself, so it is being killed. 
President Trump is the only fighter that conservatives have in DC; but he is not enough, all by himself, so I pray that God raises up fighters for nation.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is to me where the left has won the most ground... It's in the social clubs and circles of normal America.

100 years ago, noone would have said, "My Gay friend...", My transgendered friend, My friends who are socialists.... etc.

Now adays even our older generation feel the need to "accept" these things. Instead of what the OP was stating, which is...don't allow them to be your friends....don't hire them...don't listen to them. 

Do what the left would do to you...Yell "your a filthy creature who molests kids." Doesn't matter if its true just say it and spread it". Attack their character, ostracize their kids, family. deride them publicly.

What his point is less about politicians, who are all scum...but more about winning in the moral acceptance and public arena.

Don't think so....Walk out into a mall and start yelling "You conservatives want to kill people and destroy the planet" Then go to another one and yell, You filthy homosexuals and transgendered, socialist liberals are ruining our society". I'll bet you $10 that your thrown out faster doing the latter of the two. Hell you may even get a crowd of supporters and a free meal during the former.

Why do I think this. Because people naturally do not want to be judged, but really like to judge others...They stay in groups that think like them and act like them so that they are never judged, but they can always judge others. If we did more of the same we'd be winning more, but most of us practice a religion that says Love your enemy, Love the sinner but hate the sin...

What we should be saying is If you realize your sinning and acknowledge it, and want to change, I will love you and accept you....but if you think your not sinning...You can go to hell, and stay away from me and mine.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TO guys like OSC...what the guy saying is, simply that we should ban folks like you from our forums and troll the shit out of you on social media. We should find out who you are, where you live, where your kids go to school and make it our mission to drag you and your family and friends through so much crap that you shut up and disappear from social media.

This is what your side does... And if we want to really really win...we should do it to you. and make sure anyone like you learns from the lesson so that they choose not to speak out publicly.

That's how you win. You can try to win with honor and fail...or you can just win. Agree?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> You can try to win with honor and fail...or you can just win. Agree?


Oh, yes, I agree with you.

I almost always agree with you. In fact, I don't remember a single issue that we've disagreed on. You and I are probably brothers, separated at birth. We're so much alike that it's hard to separate my views from your views. We have so much in common, we see the truth in every issue together. I agree with every ever post you've ever written, here and other websites, and I'm certain that if we met in person, we would be able to complete each other's sentences. We think very much alike, so alike that's it's scary. We're sort of like twins, but without the individuality.

Do carry on!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, yes, I agree with you.
> 
> I almost always agree with you. In fact, I don't remember a single issue that we've disagreed on. You and I are probably brothers, separated at birth. We're so much alike that it's hard to separate my views from your views. We have so much in common, we see the truth in every issue together. I agree with every ever post you've ever written, here and other websites, and I'm certain that if we met in person, we would be able to complete each other's sentences. We think very much alike, so alike that's it's scary. We're sort of like twins, but without the individuality.
> 
> Do carry on!


This ^^^^^ is your brain on drugs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why have the socialists been winning and the conservatives been losing? I think it is pretty simple.
> 
> The conservative side has allowed itself to be entangled in emotional arguments for many decades. It started when the socialist progressives asserted that they wanted to be heard. We heard them. We should have just told them that their issues violate the laws of nature and nature' God and therefore the constitution and demanded that the politicians stood by that point. We didn't do that. We allowed the politicians to support the death of our constitutional form of government.
> When the socialists moved into our education systems, we should have weeded them out of the systems as they were teaching concepts that ran against our way of life, but we didn't. We allowed them to corrupt our nation's youth.
> ...


Because the conservatives are out breaking their backs trying to earn a living. Most are too busy just trying to support their family.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, yes, I agree with you.
> 
> I almost always agree with you. In fact, I don't remember a single issue that we've disagreed on. You and I are probably brothers, separated at birth. We're so much alike that it's hard to separate my views from your views. We have so much in common, we see the truth in every issue together. I agree with every ever post you've ever written, here and other websites, and I'm certain that if we met in person, we would be able to complete each other's sentences. We think very much alike, so alike that's it's scary. We're sort of like twins, but without the individuality.
> 
> Do carry on!


Wild man!


----------

